# Truma Duomatic L



## Steve69 (Dec 31, 2009)

HELP! Has anyone got either complete installation, or just the red reserve regulator
I have Truma Duomatic L in an inherited Hymer

I have the green regulator and cable,

I need the red regulator and say 12" of hose with fittings to connect to 
the T piece (which I have)

Can anybody supply this-and what price please!

Steve Sanford


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Steve69

The parts are still available but unfortunately our accessory shop does not stock the parts you require.
I advise you to contact Nathon or Richard at Truma UK (Truma Tech) on 01283 586020 (unfortunatly their office is now shut until Monday 25th jan).
Sorry i cant be of more help

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

*Duomatic*

Hi Steve.
I have the Duomatic system which I am about to upgrade to the Secumotion and Duo Comfort system. I think there may be a very small leak in the green reg but the red one seems fine. They are from my 1998 Niesmann & Bischof Flair. This system may be 12+ years old now, so I don't know how much longer they will be safe to use. I tried getting new parts from Truma UK but they told me they do not sell German stuff. You are welcome to have the bits when I have finished the upgrade.
 
Regards

Dave


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Steve.

Yes I have had your PM's today. Sorry I can't reply as I am not yet a subscriber. The parts are yours mate. I hope to be taking the Duomatic system out this weekend so if you PM me your email we can make arrangments that way.

Regards

Dave


----------

